# Under Armour Caves to Anti-Hunting



## VoorTrekker

http://woodtrekker.blogspot.com/2016/08/why-i-no-longer-buy-under-armour.html

Josh and Sarah Bowmar are outdoor and hunting enthusiasts. Josh hunted and killed a bear using a SPEAR. His video went a little viral and when anti-hunting groups brought a 4,000 signature petition to the parent company; Under Armour pulled all of its support for Sara Bowmar.

Sarah Bowmar is also a huntress and was sponsored by Under Armour, a company producing outdoor clothing and equipment. That sponsorship has ended.

More on the link.


----------



## Tirediron

underarmour needs to remove their collective head from their collective A$$. Do the cry baby whimper snivels buy the product, probably not, you don't really need perspiration control shirts for sipping Starbucks "Coffee" products,(that crap is vile and people pay thru the nose for it)

Too many vapor heads in the PR and accounting departments. :brickwall:

Wanhh wanhh


----------



## bigg777

Under Armor is just another designer label product like Gucci or D&G in my estimation. Go to sportsmaen'sguide or even Wallyworld and get the same crap without the label for 1/4 of the price.

My backside has all kinds of room for UA to plant it's collective lips.


----------



## LastOutlaw

UnderArmor is crap anyway. The military quit using their stuff years ago when they saw how many soldiers were suffering when their shit melted on the soldiers.


----------



## mikeymike

Just another over priced clothing line that gives the false sense that if they buy there product they are fit, have money, or whatever makes you feel better about yourself. I would think saving your money for your families future instead of spending every dime you own and money you don't have just to say I wear UnderArmor. Scam, Scam, Scam


----------



## Magus

Seems to me the spear was more sporting than say a .375 magnum.
Simple solution, inform UA there's an organized boycott and don't buy their shit.
OTHERWISE they'll just think the market farted.


----------



## VoorTrekker

I agree on boycotting Under Armour products, the military stopped carrying it in the Clothing & Sales shops Stateside years ago.


----------



## Genevieve

the only way I buy it is from the Goodwill lol
Can't beat $3 for a long sleeve shirt!


----------



## VoorTrekker

If the power of the purse speaks volumes, these PC companies and firms which cave to minority disruptive opinions; the names of these businesses will be on the "closing lists" sooner than anticipated.


----------



## Iafrate

Under Armor is a private company and can support whoever/whatever they so choose. Put on your big big boxers quit whining and friggin deal with it.There is no law prohibiting a company from modifying its beliefs or positions on a number of issues. If you don't like it tough, don't patronize them. They won't miss the lost revenue


----------



## Genevieve

thank you for that "enlightening" post


----------



## tmttactical

Iafrate said:


> Under Armor is a private company and can support whoever/whatever they so choose. Put on your big big boxers quit whining and friggin deal with it.There is no law prohibiting a company from modifying its beliefs or positions on a number of issues. If you don't like it tough, don't patronize them. They won't miss the lost revenue


I have put on my big boy boxers and still find your post without merit. Every company, private or public misses lost revenue. Money is the driving reason for being in business. Of course they can change their position or markets but consumers also have the right to change their opinion of a company and stop doing business with them. If under Armor did not want the money, they would not have provided the sponsorship in the first place. They simply caved to wimps and hoped it would go un-noticed by the hunting community. So maybe you need to friggin deal with it.


----------



## HardCider

When I need new hunting clothes, I'll have my dear wife spin up another fleece and knit me a new wool sweater. Corporate America and UA can kiss my .


----------



## hashbrown

HardCider said:


> When I need new hunting clothes, I'll have my dear wife spin up another fleece and knit me a new wool sweater. Corporate America and UA can kiss my .


Its really hard for me to believe that people actually buys into that crap! You wont see anyone that seriously spends time outdoors or works outside wearing that junk


----------



## Iafrate

tmttactical said:


> I have put on my big boy boxers and still find your post without merit. Every company, private or public misses lost revenue. Money is the driving reason for being in business. Of course they can change their position or markets but consumers also have the right to change their opinion of a company and stop doing business with them. If under Armor did not want the money, they would not have provided the sponsorship in the first place. They simply caved to wimps and hoped it would go un-noticed by the hunting community. So maybe you need to friggin deal with it.


I really don't care one way or the other. There's really nothing I need to deal with.


----------



## HardCider

If I had nothing but money I still would not go in the UA direction. I would buy a couple sets of Filson tin cloth oil skins, my wife's handspun sweaters and felted hunting hats and I would be set for life. They wouldn't be pretty but they would last me. But for now, Carhartt's and homemade woolens serve me well enough.


----------



## VoorTrekker

Iafrate, what kind of name is that?

Hey Troll, we are not talking about whining. We are talking about a company geared for outdoor activities caving in to anti-outdoor activities by metropolitan people who have no tolerance of different people or lifestyles. 

K-Mart had Rosey O'Donnell as a spokesperson. She berated gun owners and people boycotted K-Mart and K-Mart closed several stores afterward. (Much to the delight of WalMart and Target Stores.)

Got that, TROLL?

It is disingenuous for firms to pander to a community only to then berate said customer base. Perhaps Under Armour was a front to begin with.


----------



## phideaux

Iafrate said:


> Under Armor is a private company and can support whoever/whatever they so choose. Put on your big big boxers quit whining and friggin deal with it.There is no law prohibiting a company from modifying its beliefs or positions on a number of issues. If you don't like it tough, don't patronize them. They won't miss the lost revenue


*Name calling and demeaning posts will not be tolerated on PS.
*


VoorTrekker said:


> Iafrate, what kind of name is that?
> 
> Hey Troll, we are not talking about whining. We are talking about a company geared for outdoor activities caving in to anti-outdoor activities by metropolitan people who have no tolerance of different people or lifestyles.
> 
> K-Mart had Rosey O'Donnell as a spokesperson. She berated gun owners and people boycotted K-Mart and K-Mart closed several stores afterward. (Much to the delight of WalMart and Target Stores.)
> 
> Got that, TROLL?
> 
> It is disingenuous for firms to pander to a community only to then berate said customer base. Perhaps Under Armour was a front to begin with.


*I will go ahead and close this Thread before it goes into a full out long distance fist fight.*

Jim


----------

